# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Recherche par nom de famille et prenom dans une zone de texte

## dev_212

Bonjour, 

Je suis entrain d'apprendre le langage de programmation Cold Fusion, et je bloque sur une partie de recherche, si vous voyez une solution ou une Suggestion je suis preneur  ::):  et vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide.

En Effet au debut je devais faire une recherche et retrouver les Informations concernant cet utilisateur  partir de son nom de famille via une Zone de texte nomm (form.Searchname) ca marchais aucun souci selon ce Code :



```

```

    ----> ca marche impeccable je saisi dans la Zone de texte il retrouve les infos de ce Client MAIS!!

Maintenant je dois faire la recherche non seulement  partir de "nom de famille" mais aussi selon le "prenom" dans le cas o l'utilisateur tape dans la Zone :

*nom de famille Et Prenom (ou bien) 
Prenom Et nom de famille 
ou l'un des deux*  devrai-je capable de retrouver les Infos dans la base de donnees, pour cela j'ai chang le Code d'en haut en ceci : 




```

```

       Verdict !! ca marche pas a 100% par exemple si je tape dans la Zone de texte


Dupont Bidule ---> non ca marche pas (cd nom de famille et prenom)
Dup ---->ca marche 
ule  ----> ca marche il retrouve les informations de cet utilisateur 


Bien cordialement

----------

